# HillBilly Shoot...Where Are You Staying?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I checked some of the "hotels" and just can't justify their price. So I decided on the Super 8 "motel" - $79.99/night.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Tent


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Tent


Hmmm, should I plan to take Sudsy Sarge's brew to the motel - not sure it will be "safe" if left on the premises. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Tent too.

I've got a 9x12 Remington tent that I've slept through thunderstorms in.

No need for some Lysol smelling room with a musty, moldy AC unit. :nono:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, should I plan to take Sudsy Sarge's brew to the motel - not sure it will be "safe" if left on the premises. :wink:


How does the saying go..."only if you can pry it from my cold dead hands..."??? Brew is staying put and so am I...I'll be staying at Casa de' MacGoo...aka Mac's pop up...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, should I plan to take Sudsy Sarge's brew to the motel - not sure it will be "safe" if left on the premises. :wink:


We don't want to have to beat anyone down on the Hill


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> We don't want to have to beat anyone down on the Hill


 Really...there's only probably 2 things I can think of that would cause me to beat down somebody as old as Lee  and taking my beer is one of 'em...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> How does the saying go..."only if you can pry it from my cold dead hands..."??? Brew is staying put and so am I...I'll be staying at Casa de' MacGoo...aka Mac's pop up...





Brown Hornet said:


> We don't want to have to beat anyone down on the Hill


Well since you guys will be riding together, I guess my biggest concern is that the "juice" will never make it to Cumberland anyways, so I guess this is a moot point. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well since you guys will be riding together, I guess my biggest concern is that the "juice" will never make it to Cumberland anyways, so I guess this is a moot point. :tongue:


Ya' we'll; be rollin' phat sippin' 40s in my minivan...:rofl:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> ya' we'll; be rollin' phat sippin' 40s in my minivan...:rofl:


:chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Haven't booked a hotel room in Cumberland for Saturday.  Where is everyone staying?




```

```
Best Western in La Valle..... 80$ night, less than +/- 10 miles away ....

bringin the family, we did tent last year; 16 hour drive too long ! ; cheaper 

for us to fly and motel it this year. ( 2 hour flight; 2 hour drive..... 

ahhhhh )..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Best Western in La Valle..... 80$ night, less than +/- 10 miles away ....
> ...


Super 8 is listed as being in La Valle as well, but it has the same zip code at Cumberland. I had to use Cumberland to find the address in my GPS.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

There are several hotels in LaVale, which is about 2-3 miles away.. :thumb: :wink: and yes Lou, it's one in the same zip codes.. there ain't a lot of development in that part of the state.. a mail carrier can cover a large area.. .:lol: :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the responses. 

Hmmmm, home-made adult beverages at the Super 8? :darkbeer: Lee, that may be too hard to pass up. :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The Comfy Inn!!

It's gotta POOL!!!!


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Hinky Do I need to watch your phone or are you just gonna carry it around in a zip lock bag?????to make sure its pool proof:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Hmmmm, home-made adult beverages at the Super 8? :darkbeer: Lee, that may be too hard to pass up. :wink:


oh no...those beverages are only for campers 

You have to stay on the Hill to play:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The Comfy Inn!!
> 
> It's gotta POOL!!!!


Cumberland has a pool that runs around and through it....there are ******* pools everywhere


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> oh no...those beverages are only for campers
> 
> You have to stay on the Hill to play:wink:


Who died and put you in charge of the brew? Them right there are "fighting words". :tongue:

I'll have my designated driver with me, so I'll be on the Hill as long as the brew lasts. And you better "watch" your bottle/sippy cup - I've been known to chew a little baccie on occasion and after a few brews I've also been know to pick up the "wrong" spit bottle.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> oh no...those beverages are only for campers
> 
> You have to stay on the Hill to play:wink:


Huh? We'll see about that. :wink: I'm guessing you didn't get too many check marks in school for 'shares well with others'! 

Booked the Super 8.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Who died and put you in charge of the brew? Them right there are "fighting words". :tongue:
> 
> I'll have my designated driver with me, so I'll be on the Hill as long as the brew lasts. And you better "watch" your bottle/sippy cup - I've been known to chew a little baccie on occasion and after a few brews I've also been know to pick up the "wrong" spit bottle.


Nobody died.....I will bring some shirts and they will explain why I am in charge of the beer:wink:

Plus some of us have been waiting for this since the day we left the Hill last year...why do you think I am staying on site:wink:

My bottle doesn't stray farther then an arms reach from me.....you would have a hard time spitting in my bottle:wink: Plus I have been known to have a pinch in also....so watch your own bottle:wink: 

But we will be outside in the grass....you don't need a bottle anyway


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Huh? We'll see about that. :wink: I'm guessing you didn't get too many check marks in school for 'shares well with others'!
> 
> Booked the Super 8.



Nope....I shared so bad that I had to give stickers and check marks back:embara:

If any of you see some Baked Lays B-Bque chips laying around....don't touch em:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Huh? We'll see about that. :wink: I'm guessing you didn't get too many check marks in school for 'shares well with others'!
> 
> *Booked the Super 8*.


Hmmm, they told me on Monday that they only had 1 room left and I'd better book it quick. j/k

Actually the Holiday Inn did give me that spill - I just told them I'd like to "shop around".

Maybe we should all get together next year and make a deal with one of the hotels/motels to reserve a "block of rooms". You'd be surprised the rates you can get some times when you reserve 10+ sleeping room nights.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, they told me on Monday that they only had 1 room left and I'd better book it quick. j/k
> 
> Actually the Holiday Inn did give me that spill - I just told them I'd like to "shop around".
> 
> Maybe we should all get together next year and make a deal with one of the hotels/motels to reserve a "block of rooms". You'd be surprised the rates you can get some times when you reserve 10+ sleeping room nights.


Nope...no problem. Only hotel that was fully booked was the Best Western.

Yep, that's a good idea. They did that for the MAA Field Championship some years ago. It was a nice deal. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Who died and put you in charge of the brew? Them right there are "fighting words". :tongue:
> 
> I'll have my designated driver with me, so I'll be on the Hill as long as the brew lasts. And you better "watch" your bottle/sippy cup - I've been known to chew a little baccie on occasion and after a few brews I've also been know to pick up the "wrong" spit bottle.


Nobody put him in charge, but seeing as I'm gonna be on the hill, that's where the brew will be (while it lasts apparently)...

He's just got my back...plus you already got a taste Lee...

I better start brewing in February next year...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Nobody put him in charge, but seeing as I'm gonna be on the hill, that's where the brew will be (while it lasts apparently)...
> 
> He's just got my back...*plus you already got a taste Lee*...
> 
> I better start brewing in February next year...


And you must have put salt in it, cause it left me wanting MORE. But, unlike BH, I'll share - so if there's not enough to go around, I'll let some other fortunate soul enjoy the fruits of your labor.

(did I lay it on thick enough to get you to spot me at least 10 points)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And you must have put salt in it, cause it left me wanting MORE. But, unlike BH, I'll share - so if there's not enough to go around, I'll let some other fortunate soul enjoy the fruits of your labor.
> 
> (did I lay it on thick enough to get you to spot me at least 10 points)


Nope...;

Plan on the state shoot at S+W in August...looks like I may just have to brew up some more for that...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Nope...;
> 
> Plan on the state shoot at S+W *in August*...looks like I may just have to brew up some more for that...


Ya'll do know that I'm going to be looking financial support for my divorce trial. That's 2 shoots in August I learned of just today and our wedding anniversary is in Aug. Oh well, it's been a good 37 years.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

What's the other one...???

We actually have a field round at S+W on 8/2 as well. Plus DCWC on the 16th, Vfaa state field on the 9th and 10th, new river bowhunters on the 24th...

You got more shooting than you can shake a stick at...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> What's the other one...???
> 
> We actually have a field round at S+W on 8/2 as well. Plus DCWC on the 16th, Vfaa state field on the 9th and 10th, new river bowhunters on the 24th...
> 
> You got more shooting than you can shake a stick at...


Isn't the "corn shoot" in Aug?

Will be at S+W on the 2nd and DCWC on the 16th, but probably won't make the VFAA since that is the anniversary week.

Where is New River?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Isn't the "corn shoot" in Aug?
> 
> Will be at S+W on the 2nd and DCWC on the 16th, but probably won't make the VFAA since that is the anniversary week.
> 
> Where is New River?


New river is in Galax va...about 1.25 hours past S+W...

Corn shoot may be in Aug...but I doubt I'm going unless the wife happens to plan a visit with her sister in DC that particular weekend...other than the Hillbilly and the shoot in Asheville on the 6/19, I'm staying between S+W, the Moo-tel, New River (I hope), and DCWC...

I may not even make all of those, my son made travel soccer and I am not sure what tournaments/practices/league games are going to do to my shooting schedule...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> New river is in Galax va...about 1.25 hours past S+W...
> 
> Corn shoot may be in Aug...but I doubt I'm going unless the wife happens to plan a visit with her sister in DC that particular weekend...other than the Hillbilly and the shoot in Asheville on the 6/19, I'm staying between S+W, the Moo-tel, New River (I hope), and DCWC...
> 
> I may not even make all of those, my son made travel soccer and I am not sure what tournaments/practices/league games are going to do to my shooting schedule...


Soccer....when did you adopt?:wink:

Soccer...ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> New river is in Galax va...about 1.25 hours past S+W...
> 
> Corn shoot may be in Aug...but I doubt I'm going unless the wife happens to plan a visit with her sister in DC that particular weekend...other than the Hillbilly and the shoot in Asheville on the 6/19, I'm staying between S+W, the Moo-tel, New River (I hope), and DCWC...
> 
> I may not even make all of those, my son made travel soccer and I am not sure what tournaments/practices/league games are going to do to my shooting schedule...


Just got word that the corn shoot is also on the 2nd, so guess neither of us will make that one. 

This fall after the Field season slows down a bit, I seriously want to get together with you and discuss a Field course in Eastern NC. AFAIK, DCWC is the eastern most such course. There's a lot of potential in Eastern NC especially with all the military bases.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Soccer....when did you adopt?:wink:
> 
> Soccer...ukey:


Just give Jr a few more years - the way he's shooting that bare bow freakcurve, it won't be long before he'll probably have a "tuff" decision to make - archery or soccer.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The Corn shoot is Aug 2-3.. :thumb: Cya there.. :hungry: :tongue:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Staying in tent city.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Staying in tent city.


I think there are gonna be more tents there this year then ever before

Who is cooking breakfast Sat morning? I gotta have my Sat bacon


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think there are gonna be more tents there this year then ever before
> 
> Who is cooking breakfast Sat morning? I gotta have my Sat bacon



I think you just nominated yourself.


----------

